# Kaufberatung: Dell U2311H oder Samsung BX2450L?



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Community,

hätte gerne einen neuen Monitor, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden...

In die engere Auswahl sind jetzt der Dell U2311H und der Samsung BX2450L gefallen.

Der Samsung hat ja den Vorteil, kaum Schlieren zu bilden und soll damit perfekt geeignet sein zum Zocken. Der Dell hat dafür aber das wohl bessere Bild und soll nach manchen Tests auch kaum bzw. keine Schlieren bilden.

Ich bin hauptsächlich am Surfen und zocke eher seltener. Aber wenn, dann meist Rennspiele oder Shooter. Oder auch mal Spiele wie CoH.

Welchen könnt ihr mir nun empfehlen? Mittlerweile schenken sie sich preislich ja fast nichts mehr...

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 



An alle Meckerer, ja ich habe schon gegooglet, ja ich hab schon den Thread hier im Forum gesehen und ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Da hilft nur testen! Entweder du schaust dir die Geräte im Laden an, oder du bestellst dir beide und testest sie ausgiebig. Hast ja ein 14 tägiges Wiederrufsrecht.


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

hallo,

sind beide super bildschirme, würde aber dennoch zum samsung greifen, da 1. ein wenig größer und 2. besser zum zocken geeignet.


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

da hilft dann wie <<painkiller>> schon sagte nur der eigene eindruck. entweder du schaust mal beim MM oder Saturn vorbei oder kaufst dir beide, um dann einen zurückzugeben.


----------



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

@painkiller & B3RG1, hab leider beide Geräte im örtlichen MM noch nicht gesehen... und für beide zu bestellen reicht die Kohle nicht 

Aber schon mal danke für die ersten Meinungen


----------



## butter_milch (17. Mai 2011)

Mit 8ms Reaktionszeit fällt der Dell schonmal flach. 5ms wären für mich als FPS-Spieler die Obergrenze. Da man IPS und ≤5ms nur in sehr teuren Geräten findet (1, 2), würde ich zum Samsung greifen. Und rein designtechnisch wieder zu einem Dell, wo preislich vergleichbare Modelle (1, 2) aber schlechtere Daten besitzen.

Mit dem Samsung bist du auf jeden Fall gut beliefert. Trotzdem könnte man sich überlegen ob man einen Monitor mit 120Hz kauft (3D). Damit ist man auf jeden Fall gerüstet.


----------



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte auch schon an einen 120 Hz-Monitor gedacht. Aber an 3D bin ich eigentlich nicht interessiert und ich möchte nicht mehr als ca. 200€ ausgeben. Bis auf einen von LG gibt's da ja nichts. Und ich weiß nicht, ob der was taugt...


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

120 Hz ist nicht nur für 3D gut 
muss es denn 23/24 Zoll sein? dann gäbs nämlich nen 22" mit 120 Hz, der leicht über deinem Budget liegt und vllt ne Überlegung wert ist: Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ, 22" (LS22CMEKFV/LS22CMFKFV) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

Nee, muss kein 23/24 Zoll sein, wäre mir aber lieber. 

Aber wenn der Unterschied zu einem 120 Hz-Monitor wirklich so groß ist bzw. sich die Investition gegenüber den beiden anderen lohnt... warum nicht  Aber ob das so ist, müsst ihr mir sagen. Habe leider auch keine Bekannten mit 120 Hz-Monitoren und somit auch keine Erfahrungswerte.

Man liest zwar viel im Netz, ist mir aber lieber, wenn die Experten hier was dazu sagen 

EDIT:
Mal nebenbei: Was ist eigentlich mit dem LG Flatron W2363D? Ist der Samsung besser/schlechter?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Also: Wenns 3D bzw. 120Hz sein soll, würde ich zum BenQ XL2410T greifen. Die 120Hz lassen das Bild einfach flüssiger wirken. Spürbar ist das auf jeden Fall!

Wenn du auf das verzichten kannst, dann würde ich zum BX2450 (ohne L) greifen. Er bietet LED, eine gute Ausleuchtung, keine Schlieren und satte Farben.


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

Mit 120 Hz-Technologie kann der Bildschirm bis zu 120 FPS darstellen, wodurch das bild flüssiger erscheint. die genaue erklärung hab ich grad nicht im kopf, schwirrt aber irgenwo hier im forum rum 
@Painy: der BenQ kostet aber auch über 300€  (auch wenn er das Geld wert ist)


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> @Painy: der BenQ kostet aber auch über 300€  (auch wenn er das Geld wert ist)


 
Ich weiß^^ Wollte ihn nur mal erwähnt haben. 

Billiger gibts den hier: Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ, 22" (LS22CMEKFV/LS22CMFKFV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist aber auch 2" kleiner.


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

hier noch eine gute seite für testberichte bzgl. monitoren 

PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

Also auf 120 Hz kann ich durchaus verzichten, aber wenn es mir Vorteile bringt, warum nicht 

Aber jetzt müsst ihr mir sagen, ob BX2450L oder 2233RZ... den Dell favorisiert hier ja keiner so richtig.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Ist halt jetzt ne Glaubensfrage...

Wenn du sagst die 120Hz sind dir 2" weniger wert, dann nimm den 2233RZ

Wenn nicht, dann den BX2450.


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

der dell zeigt halt höchstwahrscheinlich mehr schlieren als der samsung.
und um auf die beiden samsungs einzugehen:
der BX2450 ist wie der name ja schon sagt: 24 Zoll groß. außerdem hat er "nur" 60 Hz und der Standfuß ist Geschmackssache
der 2233Rz bietet 120 Hz ist aber auch wie gesagt 2" kleiner.


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

> Mit 120 Hz-Technologie kann der Bildschirm bis zu 120 FPS darstellen, wodurch das bild flüssiger erscheint. die genaue erklärung hab ich grad nicht im kopf, schwirrt aber irgenwo hier im forum rum



aber wenn das stimmen sollte, hat man doch garkeinen vorteil, oder etwa doch?
habe zwar selber noch nicht das vergnügen mit einem 120hz bilschirm gehabt, aber es heißt doch, dass alles über 30 FPS ruckelfrei ist.
ich denke schon, dass es bei 50 FPS dann vllt nocheinmal "geschmeidiger" wird, aber alles darüber ist doch latte?!


----------



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

Ohje, Qual der Wahl 

Welchen würdet ihr denn nehmen, wenn ihr an meiner Stelle wärt?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> ich denke schon, dass es bei 50 FPS dann vllt nocheinmal "geschmeidiger" wird, aber alles darüber ist doch latte?!


Dann rate ich dir mal mit einem 120Hz Monitor zu spielen. Den Unterschied wirst du auf jeden Fall merken.

Es geht bei der 120Hz Technik um die Verminderung von Schlieren, die durch die Trägheit der Augen (Stichwort "Nachleuchten") entstehen. Ebenso wird die Bewegungsunschärfe deutlich reduziert. Das Bild wirkt einfach flüssiger.



> Welchen würdet ihr denn nehmen, wenn ihr an meiner Stelle wärt?


 
Schwierig... Da ich aber Full-HD bevorzugen würde, und mir 22" zu klein wäre, würde ich den BX2450 nehmen.
Wenn 24" und 120Hz dann den BenQ XL2410T


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

du merkst: Painkiller ist ganz vernarrt in den BenQ


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:


> du merkst: Painkiller ist ganz vernarrt in den BenQ



Ich hab den auch schon in Aktion gesehen. Normalerweise bevorzuge ich ja Samsung. Aber der BenQ ist echt ein feines Stück Technik.


----------



## B3RG1 (17. Mai 2011)

weiß ich doch: sitz grade davor


----------



## majokaese (17. Mai 2011)

Jap, merk ich  Wenn's das Budget zulassen würde...

Ich denke mal, dass ich am besten noch bis heute Abend drüber nachdenke und mir weitere Meinungen einhole. Full HD muss ja eigentlich nicht sein (schafft meine GraKa (9800GT) auch gar nicht). 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und ich bin weiterhin für weitere Meinungen offen


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen

aber mir persönlich fehlt momentan einfach noch das angebot an 120Hz monitoren. 
außerdem bin ich noch ganz zufrieden mit meinem p2450


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> aber mir persönlich fehlt momentan einfach noch das angebot an 120Hz monitoren.
> außerdem bin ich noch ganz zufrieden mit meinem p2450


 
Mein BX2450 hällt auch noch ne weile. Mir persönlich fehlt so ein bisschen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau bei den 120Hz Monitoren. Obwohl ich sagen muss, das der BenQ mir durchaus zusagen würde.


----------



## -Life- (17. Mai 2011)

*Ganz * klar den Dell oder zumindest einen anderen IPS-Monitor wie der neue LG IPS236V . Der opulente Test von Prad sollte die Entscheidung erleichtern . Die Erfahrungsberichte suggerieren die hohe Überlegenheit des Dell gegenüber den Samsung und zudem wird in anderen Foren NUR noch der Dell empfohlen oder der LG IPS236V , die deine Erwartungen im Bezug auf Spiele zufriedenstellen sollte . (Hier aber ganz klar der Dell , da LG hier etwas schwächelt ) . 

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen , dass ausgehend einer objektiven Betrachtung der Dell einfach besser ist und die signifikanten Faktoren für einen guten Monitor in herausragender Form erfüllt . Dies bestätigt der PRAD-Test , der im Rahmen von professionellen Gegebenheiten gemacht wurde . Für mich war die besondere Farbintensität und Echtheit der Farben ausschlaggebend , dass ich ein TN-Panel nicht mehr kaufen werde . Für Filme völlig unbrauchbar (IMO -) und zu schwach bei den Farben . Ich ziehe also ganz klar einen IPS-Panel vor , obwohl ich mich als 'Hardcore'Gamer titulieren würde .

Mfg


----------



## Natanel (18. Mai 2011)

-Life- schrieb:


> *Ganz * klar den Dell oder zumindest einen anderen IPS-Monitor wie der neue LG IPS236V . Der opulente Test von Prad sollte die Entscheidung erleichtern . Die Erfahrungsberichte suggerieren die hohe Überlegenheit des Dell gegenüber den Samsung und zudem wird in anderen Foren NUR noch der Dell empfohlen oder der LG IPS236V , die deine Erwartungen im Bezug auf Spiele zufriedenstellen sollte . (Hier aber ganz klar der Dell , da LG hier etwas schwächelt ) .
> 
> Zusammenfassend kann man sagen , dass ausgehend einer objektiven Betrachtung der Dell einfach besser ist und die signifikanten Faktoren für einen guten Monitor in herausragender Form erfüllt . Dies bestätigt der PRAD-Test , der im Rahmen von professionellen Gegebenheiten gemacht wurde . Für mich war die besondere Farbintensität und Echtheit der Farben ausschlaggebend , dass ich ein TN-Panel nicht mehr kaufen werde . Für Filme völlig unbrauchbar (IMO -) und zu schwach bei den Farben . Ich ziehe also ganz klar einen IPS-Panel vor , obwohl ich mich als 'Hardcore'Gamer titulieren würde .
> 
> Mfg



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
hab jetzt nen Dell Packet aufm schreibtisch liegen..


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

> Für mich war die besondere Farbintensität und Echtheit der Farben ausschlaggebend , dass ich ein TN-Panel nicht mehr kaufen werde . Für Filme völlig unbrauchbar (IMO -) und zu schwach bei den Farben .


 
Nicht böse sein, aber die Aussage werd ich so im Raum nicht stehen lassen. So wie sich das bei dir anhört, ist ein TN-Panel nicht für Filme gedacht. Und diese Aussage ist einfach falsch! Ein bisschen Objektivität ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt, oder?!  Ein TN-Panel eignet sich sehr wohl für Filme. 

Und auch bei IPS-Panels gibt es Unterschiede.
_S-IPS_ (Super IPS), _AS-IPS_ (Advanced Super IPS), _A-TW-IPS_ (Advanced True White IPS),  _H-IPS_ (Horizontal IPS),  _E-IPS_ (Enhanced IPS).

Nachteil am IPS ist, das einfach mehr Strom benötigt wird, als beim TN-Panel. Erst mit S-IPS wurden  Kontrast, Farben, Blickwinkel und Reaktionszeit verbessert. Über die Vorteile eines IPS-Panels müssen wir uns hier nicht streiten. Ich wollte dich nur auf die Falschaussage mit dem TN-Panel hinweisen.


----------



## -Life- (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo = ) , 
Ein TN-Panel ist natürlich für Filme anwendbar . Zudem hatte ich eine Klammer gesetzt (IMO=In my opinion) , die verdeutlichen sollte , dass ich beide Panels schon mal verglichen habe und konstatieren konnte , dass die Nachteile eines TN-Panels vor allem in Filmen erkennbar sind und ich zumindest in Filmen ein 'WOW' Effekt erleben will , der in TN-Panel bei Betracht der Farben etc. ausbleibt . 
Schon mal den LG IPS236V in Filmen gesehen? Schau dir die Rezensionen an und eine solche Euphorie in Bezug auf Farben etc. wirst du bei keiner TN-Panel Bewertung finden . 


Die Unterschiede zwischen S-IPS und Enhanced IPS halten sich in Grenzen (eIPS ist neuer ) und ein TN-Panel vor einem eIPS (Dell) vorzuziehen ist einfach unsinnig , wenn man ein Fan von Filmen ist . 

Mfg


----------



## Prognose Bumm (19. Mai 2011)

Hey!

Vielleicht ein paar Informationen aus erster Hand: Ich habe selbst einen U2311H, ist seit ca. einem halben Jahr bei mir im Einsatz. Ich würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen. Ist ein wirklich guter Monitor, die typischen Gaming-Nachteile sind hier wesentlich schwächer ausgeprägt als bei anderen IPS-Panel-Monitoren. Ich zocke sehr viele Shooter, auch Online, und hatte in der Praxis wirklich noch nie Probleme mit Schlieren. Im Labor zeichnen sich die vielleicht ab, im Alltag würde ich den U2311H aber als abolut gaming-tauglich bezeichnen. Und außerhalb von Spielen (Internet, Filme, Bildbearbeitung, Fotos) war der Monitor echt eine meiner besten Investition der letzten Zeit. Kein Vergleich zu meinem TN-Panel davor! Wenn du nicht gerade hauptberuflich zockst, kann ich dir den Dell U2311H auf jeden Fall ans Herz legen  - Allerdings nur ne persönliche Erfahrung, die Konkurrenz kenne ich natürlich auch nur aus zweiter Hand.

Hier ist ein gutes englisches Review, das auch auf die Gaming-Fähigkeiten des Dell eingeht:
Dell U2311H Review



> Colour accuracy, black depth and contrast ratio are all very strong, and in fact the U2311H offers some of the best performance we have seen from any monitor in these regards. It was good to see Dell applying an RTC impulse to help boost response times compared with the NEC EA231WMi, and with input lag being very low you could easily use this screen for gaming.
> 
> The screen doesn't really have many weaknesses...



Und noch eines:
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1275291737

Da du nur abundzu zockst, halte ich den Dell auf jeden Fall für eine gute Wahl, da du viele Vorteile hast, wenn du gerade nicht zockst. Und wie gesagt: BF2, CoD, Dirt2 - alles überhaupt kein Thema, hatte nie Probleme mit Schlieren.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

-Life- schrieb:


> Hallo = ) ,
> Ein TN-Panel ist natürlich für Filme anwendbar . Zudem hatte ich eine Klammer gesetzt (IMO=In my opinion) , die verdeutlichen sollte , dass ich beide Panels schon mal verglichen habe und konstatieren konnte , dass die Nachteile eines TN-Panels vor allem in Filmen erkennbar sind und ich zumindest in Filmen ein 'WOW' Effekt erleben will , der in TN-Panel bei Betracht der Farben etc. ausbleibt .
> Schon mal den LG IPS236V in Filmen gesehen? Schau dir die Rezensionen an und eine solche Euphorie in Bezug auf Farben etc. wirst du bei keiner TN-Panel Bewertung finden .
> 
> ...



Dann hab ich das teilweise falsch verstanden, sorry. 



> Schon mal den LG IPS236V in Filmen gesehen? Schau dir die Rezensionen an


Ich persönlich verlasse mich nicht auf Testberichte und Rezessionen. Bevor ich einen Monitor kaufe, schau ich mir den in Natura an, und fummel dran rum.  



> dass ich beide Panels schon mal verglichen habe


Wie schon gesagt, über die Vorteile eines IPS-Panels müssen wir uns nicht streiten. Das hab ich ja nicht angezweifelt. 
Mich hat nur die Aussage stuzig gemacht, das TN-Panels nicht für Filme geeignet sind. 

Ich selbst hab einen Samsung BX2450. Für Filme und Spiele reicht für mich persönlich die Qualität für den Preis mehr als dicke aus.  Einen IPS-Monitor hab ich mit Absicht nicht gewählt. Zum einen weil ich auf einen 120Hz-Monitor scharf bin, und der BX2450 dann als Zweitmonitor für ICQ, Steam & Skype dienen soll. Und da wirst du mir zustimmen, ist ein IPS-Monitor doch viel zu schade dafür. Leider hab ich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau bei den 120Hz Monitoren noch nicht gefunden. Der BenQ XL2410T gefällt mir zwar sehr gut, hat aber für mich persönlich nicht das gewisse etwas.  Das war dafür beim BX2450 gegeben. Und zwar in der Farbstärke. Sowas hab ich noch bei keinem Monitor mit TN-Panel gesehen.


----------



## -Life- (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo = ) ,
In diesem Aspekt kann ich dir in allen Belangen zustimmen , dass sich der BX2450 im TN-Panel Segment gut abhebt  .
An deiner Stelle würde ich auch warten , aber der matte Rahmen hat etwas schönes an sich  .                     

Mfg


----------



## majokaese (19. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Antworten, ihr habt mir echt geholfen, aber auch teils verwirrt 
Ich habe mich nach Rücksprache mit Freunden nun für den BX2450L entschieden, wird wohl morgen ankommen  

Also nochmals danke von meiner Seite aus


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

-Life- schrieb:


> Hallo = ) ,
> In diesem Aspekt kann ich dir in allen Belangen zustimmen , dass sich der BX2450 im TN-Panel Segment gut abhebt  .
> An deiner Stelle würde ich auch warten , aber der matte Rahmen hat etwas schönes an sich  .
> 
> Mfg


 

Der glänzende von meinem BX2450 stört mich auch nicht^^ Mein Zimmer is im Keller 

Mal sehen wann so ELWMS auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## majokaese (20. Mai 2011)

Hey, mein Monitor ist angekommen, klasse Teil 

Nur welche Einstellungen sind denn empfehlenswert?

EDIT:
Zurzeit hab ich es so:
Helligkeit = 55
Kontrast = 100
Schärfe = 60
MagicBright = Benutzerdef.
MagicAngle = Aus
Reaktionszeit = Schnellstens
HDMI-Schwarzwert = Gering
MagicColor = aus
R/G/B = jeweils 50
Farbtemperatur = Normal
Farbeffekt = Aus
Gamma = Modus 2
MagicEco = Deaktiviert


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2011)

@ majorkaese (Goiler Nickname) xD

Schau am besten mal hier rein. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/149517-sammelthread-samsung-bx2450.html


----------

